# Ready to Head out!



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Getting ready to eat a good fried fish supper ! Then go catch some bluegill and head to markland dam for some night blue fishing! Think i might fish to the right of the steps this time, down the beach 40 or 50 yards! I will have my younger son with me if anybody wants to show up just to shoot the bull!:B


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

5-29-08! Heading to markland again with family to do some white and perch fishing! They where rolling good last night so gonna give them a shot tonight!


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

We knocked the socks off the sauger and small whites below markland this afternoon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm always curious what these perch I hear about people catching in the river. Are ya talking about fresh water drum/sheephead? Here's a pic of a drum, just curious is all










Funny thing is, I was at a customers place up by lake erie who is a taxidemist and at the time he was working on a drum that was a solid 10lbs or so. I jokingly said, "who the hell gets one of these things mounted??" the taxidermist replied "beats the heck out of me, but these fellas are from West Virgina so go figure." 

I've heard guys in WV talk about catching perch out of the river so it got me thinking.... did these guys go to lake erie sheephead fishing, and think they we're catching perch the whole time? If ya could post a picture of what you call a perch from the river


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah we always called them white perch growing up, i guess pretty much same fish! Fun to catch but i wouldnt keep one! I have some posted in my pics! Been hitting any big cats?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've heard people call them white perch before too and couldn't figure out why. I was on Erie this weekend and caught several white perch (not intentional) and I could see the resemblance...at least the color (as opposed to other perch species). 

http://cleveland.about.com/od/fishinginohio/ig/Fish-of-Lake-Erie/White-Perch.htm


CW


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ready to head to markland again tonight! Got some bluegill on ice, hope like hell the blues are biting! If our secret spot is still under water will probally fish somewhere below the dam!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree 100&#37;, rather be catching drum than bass anyday on the river  

I havn't caught any big cats this year, been really limited for time honestly. May go out Saturday night if I can find someone to tag along.... most of my friends are sissys.

The river looks like hell in down town Cincinnati, up in the trees and brown as can be.


----------

